# Our very stable genius.........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-says-hes-tested-positively-164300125.html


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

"Accentuate the positive, eliminate the negative"


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-says-hes-tested-positively-164300125.html


Lmao 
You gotta love this President. It wasn't a type of Biden gaffe. 
Trump intentionally played with the fake news, lol.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...itively-negative-latest-coronavirus-test.html


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yahoo is fake news!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> Yahoo is fake news!


I agree......for the most part. But, at the end of the day, I decide what is and what isn't.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Never had much of any problem or issue discerning fact from BS. Many times, my very well-being depended on it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Never had much of any problem or issue discerning fact from BS. Many times, my very well-being depended on it.


I hear ya, 
I've been having a hard time discerning the true facts of this Covid 19 Virus.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd stay away from too much fake news. Is this all the fake news has to report on?*



Trump says he's 'tested positively toward negative

Click to expand...

* So what? Pretty sad and typically positively negative reporting if you ask me.

2. Definition:
used to emphasize that something is the case, even though it may seem surprising.
"this is positively the last word on the matter"

In other words, it is perfectly acceptable to say " I positively tested negative for Covid-19."

Trump 2020


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Never had much of any problem or issue discerning fact from BS. Many times, my very well-being depended on it.


I guess discerning fact from BS would require having a neutral point of view prior to passing judgement?

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I agree......for the most part. But, at the end of the day, I decide what is and what isn't.


 Media Brainwashing ( it may not apply here ) be careful. We are all vulnerable .


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Why would the governor (democrat) of Michigan, the AG (democrat) of Michigan tell the President he needs to wear a mask when visiting the FORD AUTO PLANT?

*Why put out a 'before arrival' warning to the President of the USA*.
Politics

I see premeditation on behalf of the Governor , Attorney General to disrupt Trumps visit.

It's a political agenda ,,,definitely NOT a warning to protect the plant workers. Lmao. Seems very clear.

I'm sure there are many other hotspots in Michigan where enforcement is needed to SAVE LIVES.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/mich-ag-tells-trump-to-wear-mask


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’m sure it’s premeditated on her part, but Trump not wearing a mask is also premeditated On his part. He is no different than any of us. If masks make sense, everyone should wear them if not, nobody should have to. Looks like we’re getting back into the antivaxers argument here. They are supposed to protect others from you, not vice versa.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> I'm sure it's premeditated on her part, but Trump not wearing a mask is also premeditated On his part. He is no different than any of us. If masks make sense, everyone should wear them if not, nobody should have to. Looks like we're getting back into the antivaxers argument here. They are supposed to protect others from you, not vice versa.


I think The President is different ,I'm in No Way his equal,,, comparing the President of the USA as an equal shows a disrespect for the OFFICE.

HE WAS POSITIVELY TESTED NEGATIVE before his arrival, he wore the mask, took it off after the tour of the plant. 

I can understand your position.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> I'm sure it's premeditated on her part, but Trump not wearing a mask is also premeditated On his part. He is no different than any of us. If masks make sense, everyone should wear them if not, nobody should have to. Looks like we're getting back into the antivaxers argument here. They are supposed to protect others from you, not vice versa.


I understand your liberal views, 
I don't understand ,, you moved out of NY
TO GET AWAY FROM THE LIBERAL CRAP. 
But you somehow seem to support what you escaped from.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> I understand your liberal views,
> I don't understand ,, you moved out of NY
> TO GET AWAY FROM THE LIBERAL CRAP.
> But you somehow seem to support what you escaped from.


Yes I did leave NY to get away from the liberal views. I also can't stand arrogance and pompousness either. I support Trumps policies and agenda, but not his theatrics and ego needs Or his dumb ass statements he sometimes makes.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Yes I did leave NY to get away from the liberal views. I also can't stand arrogance and pompousness either. I support Trumps policies and agenda, but not his theatrics and ego needs Or his dumb ass statements he sometimes makes.


I can understand, 
If I criticize a bad Trump remark, I will give him equal praises on his achievements. 
A typical Trump Hater will only criticize President Trump while never recognizing the good.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

RK3369 said:


> I'm sure it's premeditated on her part, but Trump not wearing a mask is also premeditated On his part. He is no different than any of us. If masks make sense, everyone should wear them if not, nobody should have to. Looks like we're getting back into the antivaxers argument here. They are supposed to protect others from you, not vice versa.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> I can understand,
> If I criticize a bad Trump remark, I will give him equal praises on his achievements.
> A typical Trump Hater will only criticize President Trump while never recognizing the good.


I'm all for his tax cuts and regulatory reductions. I agree that taxes and regulations get in the way of jobs and the economy. I also agree with most of his social program agenda, especially welfare reform and cuts. I just wish he'd act a little more Presidentail and a little less like a schoolyard bully when he interacts with the press and the opposition. He knows they're just goading him. Why not try to outsmart them rather than trash talk them? It makes him look foolish at times. That's my main criticism.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

A great public speaker he's not.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Trump should try to take some lessons from Obama regarding public speaking. I know it’s not his style, but Obama had the gift of being able to look anyone right squarely in the face, measure his words, lie like hell, and make you believe he was sincere about it. Great speech maker, complete liar, but he charmed many with his style. Trump pisses off Lots of people with his style. That’s why he constantly catches flak from the press. He needs to figure out how to beat them at their own game.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> I'm all for his tax cuts and regulatory reductions. I agree that taxes and regulations get in the way of jobs and the economy. I also agree with most of his social program agenda, especially welfare reform and cuts. I just wish he'd act a little more Presidentail and a little less like a schoolyard bully when he interacts with the press and the opposition. He knows they're just goading him. Why not try to outsmart them rather than trash talk them? It makes him look foolish at times. That's my main criticism.


What you call goading is actually a full on assault in hope of a gotcha moment that will be echoed for days by all the magpies on the liberal media. The vast majority is BULLSHIT and has been proven so.
When Trump as you say "Bullies" a reporter he is more likely fighting back against a huge gang of bullies that are constantly trying to paint his actions in the worst possible light.
On the other hand the same media did all they possibly could to destroy Brett Kavanaughs' life so he would not become a supreme court justice. They used the lamest witnesses and zero evidence and had him convicted way before the hearing. He was innocent and was confirmed. He did not get an apology of course.
Joe Biden grabbed a pretty female staffer in the halls of congress, reached up her skirt and penetrated her digitally, according to the complaint. The media has attacked the staffer and exonerated Biden without regard for the victim or all of the evidence the staffer offered.
Those who get their news from the left will not see the truth.
Trump is the best President since Ron Reagan, maybe better than that.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Trump wins the election, Democrats ( Deep state Dems, Obama, ) go into plan B.
Hillary was plan A.
Plan B is the Russian Collusion SETUP. ( Mueller report, Impeachment ).

Wouldn't shock me at all if their.....

Plan C is the Covid Virus, kill the Economy, blame China. Maybe China is meddling in our election. The timing of the COVID is very suspicious 
Is The USA is responsible for Covid 19 ?
Plan C can't be BASEMENT JOE. !!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you can't take the heat, get the Hell out of the office.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-te...orts-him-8-points-behind-biden-163848330.html


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> What you call goading is actually a full on assault in hope of a gotcha moment that will be echoed for days by all the magpies on the liberal media. The vast majority is BULLSHIT and has been proven so.
> When Trump as you say "Bullies" a reporter he is more likely fighting back against a huge gang of bullies that are constantly trying to paint his actions in the worst possible light.
> On the other hand the same media did all they possibly could to destroy Brett Kavanaughs' life so he would not become a supreme court justice. They used the lamest witnesses and zero evidence and had him convicted way before the hearing. He was innocent and was confirmed. He did not get an apology of course.
> Joe Biden grabbed a pretty female staffer in the halls of congress, reached up her skirt and penetrated her digitally, according to the complaint. The media has attacked the staffer and exonerated Biden without regard for the victim or all of the evidence the staffer offered.
> ...


I agree 100% with what you are saying. All my point is, is that the left media will not stop, period. Result, he needs to find a way to beat them at their own game, at least until after the election, then he can tell them all to go F... themselves and none of it will matter. We have to be real aware of whatever he does from now till the election will cast a shadow on any Republican running for reelection or new election, and if we loose control of the Senate, it's going to be a tough next 4 years. Nothing will get through Congress other than the Democrats wasting 4 years on more drama, investigation and impeachment nonsense. The last three years have been infuriating in the amount of time, money and energy wasted by them in their pursuit of trying to over turn 2016. We don't need another 4 years of that bs.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> If you can't take the heat, get the Hell out of the office.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-te...orts-him-8-points-behind-biden-163848330.html


Maybe you haven't been paying attention for four years. The heat has been on Trump and his administration from the socialist pro abortion, pro illegal immigration, anti second amendment politicians as well as their like minded fake news so called journalists since well before his inauguration.

If someone tells a lie about me, I do what it takes to get the truth out. Imagine having to argue with dozens and dozens of liars every day while dealing with all that goes with running a country.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> If you can't take the heat, get the Hell out of the office.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-te...orts-him-8-points-behind-biden-163848330.html


YOU AINT BLACK 
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/bi...int-black-in-dust-up-with-charlamagne-tha-god


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Be sure to read the viewer comments at the end of the article. 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/behind-trump-demand-reopen-churches-192633568.html


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Be sure to read the viewer comments at the end of the article.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/behind-trump-demand-reopen-churches-192633568.html


Perfect. Yahoo News. Have some more Kool-Aid.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Be sure to read the viewer comments at the end of the article.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/behind-trump-demand-reopen-churches-192633568.html


Law Enforcement along with our Soldiers serving in the Military support President Trump.

Trump stands strong in that regard, especially after
Obama didn't back up the men and women wearing blue.

Who stepped on your tail ?? lol. That you often criticize law enforcement and their greatest advocate ,,,TRUMP  (wink)

Maybe your just playing devils advocate.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Trump is gonna win 2020 by a landslide and Pence will run eight more years, no sense in anyone getting their panty's in a bind. Trump will be beside GW on Mt. Rushmore before you know it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

denner said:


> Trump is gonna win 2020 by a landslide and Pence will run eight more years, no sense in anyone getting their panty's in a bind. Trump will be beside GW on Mt. Rushmore before you know it.


Problem solved, no more politics, lol.
GW ( GOLDWING ) ?? Mount Rushmore?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Law Enforcement along with our Soldiers serving in the Military support President Trump.
> 
> Trump stands strong in that regard, especially after
> Obama didn't back up the men and women wearing blue.
> ...


I have been known to do that from time to time.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> Trump is gonna win 2020 by a landslide and Pence will run eight more years, no sense in anyone getting their panty's in a bind. Trump will be beside GW on Mt. Rushmore before you know it.


Landslide huh? 

Trump part of Mt. Rushmore?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Landslide huh?
> 
> Trump part of Mt. Rushmore?


Indeed, In fact, his Electoral College victory will be wider than the 304-227 margin he enjoyed over 
democratic rival Hillary Clinton in the 2016 election.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Law Enforcement along with our Soldiers serving in the Military support President Trump.
> 
> Trump stands strong in that regard, especially after
> Obama didn't back up the men and women wearing blue.
> ...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> Indeed, In fact, his Electoral College victory will be wider than the 304-227 margin he enjoyed over
> democratic rival Hillary Clinton in the 2016 election.


I feel pretty comfortable knowing that I'll never see the day that Trump's bust appears on Mt. Rushmore.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I feel pretty comfortable knowing that I'll never see the day that Trump's bust appears on Mt. Rushmore.


As I recall your wife was a big Trump supporter back in 2016, has that changed? Trump is already working on getting himself on Mt. Rushmore. Here's a prototype.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> View attachment 18509


Sure. Viet Nam was just like a Military themed boarding school. Except when you flunked out the penalties were a bit more severe.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> As I recall your wife was a big Trump supporter back in 2016, has that changed? Trump is already working on getting himself on Mt. Rushmore. Here's a prototype.
> 
> View attachment 18510


Yes, my wife was, and still is, a fan of Trump. I don't hate the guy, it's just that he's an idiot.

If he and I sat down for a beer or two, we'd have nothing to talk about. Politicians are nothing more than criminals who haven't yet been charged and convicted.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Tangof said:


> Sure. Viet Nam was just like a Military themed boarding school. Except when you flunked out the penalties were a bit more severe.


Trump never had what it would take to enlist in the military. He knows that and has for a very long time. Only thing he can do is imagine.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Trump never had what it would take to enlist in the military. He knows that and has for a very long time. Only thing he can do is imagine.


Wow! That makes you and I superior to our president! 
Nice of you to point that out.
As for me and Donald Trump, we have received paychecks that did not come from a government agency the majority of the time. Thanks for your service.

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Trump don't need lessons from obammy or any one else he is called a bully by the bullies he is figuratively punching in the nose. The media wing of the democrat party has been bulling any one who doesn't go along with the progressive ideas for decades and even some that do because they are republicans. I personally like seeing him slap them down. He is not a globalist, or progressive so he is hated by the national progressive media and he is a scraper. He is exposing the progressives they don't like that.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Well said!

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I called a couple of Paratroopers neighbors . 
They're at his house right now, HELPING HIM TAKE HIS MEDICINE, LOL.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you can't make fun of politicians and feel good about it, then who?

Asking for a friend...............


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> If you can't make fun of politicians and feel good about it, then who?
> 
> Asking for a friend...............


LMAO


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm out biking , what a beautiful day. A


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife and I are planning a short bicycle ride later today. It'll be the 1st since we moved here.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-tweets-golfs-makes-no-121146960.html

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/trump-biden-ad-055708324.html


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Riding around on a golf cart and swinging a golf club a couple dozen times is exercise? Lay off Micky D's and run a couple mil;es a day on the treadmill. You'll live longer. Oh and thanks for tossing a wreath on the tomb of the Unknown Soldier, I could tell your words were really sincere.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> Riding around on a golf cart and swinging a golf club a couple dozen times is exercise? Lay off Micky D's and run a couple mil;es a day on the treadmill. You'll live longer. Oh and thanks for tossing a wreath on the tomb of the Unknown Soldier, I could tell your words were really sincere.


Three to four hours of golfing is not as easy as some may believe. 
Plenty of exercise.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-tweets-golfs-makes-no-121146960.html
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/trump-biden-ad-055708324.html


That's all ???

In *2018*, a total of 2,839,205 resident *deaths* were registered in the *United States*-25,702 more *deaths* than in 2017. From 2017 to *2018*, the age-adjusted *death* rate for the total population decreased 1.1%, and life expectancy at birth increased 0.1 year.
https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/deaths.htm


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> Riding around on a golf cart and swinging a golf club a couple dozen times is exercise? Lay off Micky D's and run a couple mil;es a day on the treadmill. You'll live longer. Oh and thanks for tossing a wreath on the tomb of the Unknown Soldier, I could tell your words were really sincere.


If you are going to vote for Biden, gather up all of your friends that drool over Yahoo fake news and go for it.
I golfed 18 holes yesterday in my own cart. I hit the driver well over 200 yards consistently and walk a lot of the hills and fairways so my wife can go to her ball right away. I am in excellent shape and I don't eat fast food ever.
Some people think that running on a treadmill is a way to exercise rodents, I am one of them. As far as sincerity goes, who made you the judge?
BTW the average golfer can't shoot 18 holes in 80 strokes. Add in the practice swings and that is more than a couple of dozen. MATH

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Three to four hours of golfing is not as easy as some may believe.
> Plenty of exercise.


Sorry......I just don't see Trump doing much walking while golfing. He gets off his golf cart, takes a swing, and then gets back on his golf cart and rides to the next hole.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Sorry......I just don't see Trump doing much walking while golfing. He gets off his golf cart, takes a swing, and then gets back on his golf cart and rides to the next hole.


You can't play the game without getting plenty of exercise, guaranteed you couldn't play eighteen holes of golf.

You shouldn't be worried about Trumps golfing as much as getting this economy going. If you're collecting a monthly pension check from work and or a Social Security check, you should be very anxiously wanting the economy to open.

Your monthly pension check is market driven. It can be reduced depending on the funds solvency. You may think it's locked in, NOPE.

Social Security is basically taxpayers money, and that could be reduced.

THE DEMS WANT TO KEEP THE ECONOMY CLOSED. 
You are more affected then you realize. 
I'll put up with Trumps little remarks, but he's the man who's DRIVING THE ECONOMY, protecting your monthly way of life.

You wonder why he's very focused on the market, economy during this COVID CRISIS. it's protecting everyone's monthly checks , way of life.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Sorry......I just don't see Trump doing much walking while golfing. He gets off his golf cart, takes a swing, and then gets back on his golf cart and rides to the next hole.


You're are a very smart guy but,,,,
I know you're just trying to keep this thread open , let's see how far I can keep it going by saying goofy stuff


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Like I said before, I don't hate the guy, I just see him for what he really is. A buffoon. It is, and always has been, all about him.

He comes first, no matter the situation or the circumstance. He won't have it any other way.

Politicians......good or bad, I don't lose any sleep over any of them.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> If you are going to vote for Biden, gather up all of your friends that drool over Yahoo fake news and go for it.
> I golfed 18 holes yesterday in my own cart. I hit the driver well over 200 yards consistently and walk a lot of the hills and fairways so my wife can go to her ball right away. I am in excellent shape and I don't eat fast food ever.
> Some people think that running on a treadmill is a way to exercise rodents, I am one of them. As far as sincerity goes, who made you the judge?
> 
> GW


I do. I know sincerity and just going through the motions,The treadmill was for security . Can't run around the woods like I do, now can he? Your main man care's about himself above all other's. Deal with it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Anybody wearing hearing aids from the VA? 
BREAKING NEWS....
They could effect proper judgement if acquired during the Obama Years.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Anybody wearing hearing aids from the VA?
> BREAKING NEWS....
> They could effect proper judgement if acquired during the Obama Years.


Can ya speak up some? My hearing aids ain't working so good.................


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Whadidhesay?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I do. I know sincerity and just going through the motions,The treadmill was for security . Can't run around the woods like I do, now can he? Your main man care's about himself above all other's. Deal with it.


Your opinion on what President Trumps concerns are worth a little less than I paid to read them.
If you want Pelosi, Schiff, Nadler and Schumer, Et Al to run our country with open borders, late term (post birth) abortions, anti second amendment, and all the rest, good for you.
Your opinion is about what President cares about was unsolicited and worth nothing to me.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> Your opinion on what President Trumps concerns are worth a little less than I paid to read them.
> If you want Pelosi, Schiff, Nadler and Schumer, Et Al to run our country with open borders, late term (post birth) abortions, anti second amendment, and all the rest, good for you.
> Your opinion is about what President cares about was unsolicited and worth nothing to me.
> 
> GW


So......it's just fine if you express your opinion(s), but no one else has the same right?

*News Flash*.......it works both ways. You started all this. It's your mess. Clean it up!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> So......it's just fine if you express your opinion(s), but no one else has the same right?
> 
> *News Flash*.......it works both ways. You started all this. It's your mess. Clean it up!


It is not a mess that I made or that I need To "Clean up".
*News Flash.....*When you deal with facts rather than your feelings on a subject, you have a stronger argument
*I do. I know sincerity and just going through the motions, (quoting Tangof)*
What qualifications does Tangof hold that he can discern the difference between sincerity and going through the motions? Feelings?
*Sorry......I just don't see Trump doing much walking while golfing. He gets off his golf cart, takes a swing, and then gets back on his golf cart and rides to the next hole.*
Did you consider that he has a secret service detail that requires some consistency in his actions on the golf course? No, you volunteer your opinion about what would sound the worst and the rest of the folks that watch CNN agree.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It was your holier-than-thou attitude about others receiving the stimulus money that started it all.

Just because my wife and I moved into a new to us home, and the fact that I was _*thinking* _about maybe buying a new m/c, you automatically assumed that I didn't deserve / need any stimulus money.

And yet, you didn't have a clue as what I had planned for it. Not a clue!

That's what started all this crap.

Oh, and by the way, prior to Trump becoming POTUS, he played a lot of golf. He almost never walked from one hole to the other. He was in a cart.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> It was your holier-than-thou attitude about others receiving the stimulus money that started it all.
> 
> Just because my wife and I moved into a new to us home, and the fact that I was _*thinking* _about maybe buying a new m/c, you automatically assumed that I didn't deserve / need any stimulus money.
> 
> ...


The truth is that you made 14 posts in the Stimulus money thread about trying to get your share.
I don't care about your plans for your dole. I don't care why you don't like our president.
PLEASE just continue to abstain from voting!

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm thinking right now that I will not be posting here for long.
I have enjoyed the time here, maybe made some friends.
My patience, or lack of same is liable to get me booted from here and I would prefer to go on my own terms.
Those who have no tolerance for a pro 2A president can kiss my ass!
Some of you make me miss Sail Design since he never denied his lefty socialism.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I'm thinking right now that I will not be posting here for long.
> I have enjoyed the time here, maybe made some friends.
> My patience, or lack of same is liable to get me booted from here and I would prefer to go on my own terms.
> Those who have no tolerance for a pro 2A president can kiss my ass!
> ...


Have you been reading his Tweets? You idolize this man? He's a rude, crude sociopath. He's a prime example of a spoiled brat that had his parents buy him out of the draft. You do realize that he actually did more against the 2nd amendment than Obama did. If you think he's pro gun you have not been paying attention..Take off little man you won't be missed. RVN 1969 while Trump was nursing his "bone spurs".


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You have lots of opinions to share, as many do. You go Ad Hominem and call me "little man". 
If you were within the sound of my voice i would happily answer your bold chicken shit keyboard challenge. 
No I have not read his tweets. I don't care about his days at school while you endured "RVN 1969" either. Our country is at stake here.
Bitch about the president all you like. Those who profit from you pissing and moaning are Pelosi, Nadler, Schiff, Schumer, Clinton.et al.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

*( 2nd grade teacher yelling ) *

PARATROOPER , GOLDWING, TANGOF, (Sobbing)

What did I tell you boys,,, if you're going to play with those internet devices, play nice !!

*(2nd grade teacher scolding)*

Please put the internet devices back in the Computer lab room, and grab some COLORING BOOKS and crayons TIL YOU CAN all BEHAVE.

And where is Mr PIC hiding? *( teacher still on the warpath )*

You tell Pic *(teacher scolding*) to put his internet TOY away also , grab a coloring book and crayons. I warned him before about his instigating behavior.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Goldwing said:


> I'm thinking right now that I will not be posting here for long.
> I have enjoyed the time here, maybe made some friends.
> My patience, or lack of same is liable to get me booted from here and I would prefer to go on my own terms.
> Those who have no tolerance for a pro 2A president can kiss my ass!
> ...


Goldwing, stick around! If you leave I leave, and I don't want to give anyone that satisfaction, lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I second what denner12 said. We're all going to have differences and disputes from time to time. That is normal behavior. 

Just cause we may disagree on something, doesn't mean I want to see you go. Hang around and all will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I agree. Stick around. I apologize for being rude. The Trump discussions always set people off, there seems to be no middle ground. I'm going to avoid discussing him here.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Tangof said:


> Have you been reading his Tweets? You idolize this man? He's a rude, crude sociopath. He's a prime example of a spoiled brat that had his parents buy him out of the draft. You do realize that he actually did more against the 2nd amendment than Obama did. If you think he's pro gun you have not been paying attention..Take off little man you won't be missed. RVN 1969 while Trump was nursing his "bone spurs".


He is the best President perhaps of all time in my opinion. He deserves a place beside George Washington on Mt. Rushmore. What makes this country great is we have a right to our opinions. What pray tell has Trump done against the 2nd amendment other than appointing a plethora of conservative pro-second amendment federal judges to the bench?.

We've enjoyed the strongest economy the country has ever had, lowest unemployment, he's getting the wall done and has delivered on every promise he ran on, the whole while fighting an Obama and Pelosi far left coup. Just what are you smoking?. You wanted Hillary, and presently you want Joe Biden and Aunt Jemima or the race baiter Kamala Harris? You don't think she supports getting your guns? Alot of folks found George S. Patton intolerable as well, but he was a winner as well as the man sitting in the White House.


----------

